
Ask HN: Where do you turn for high quality journalism? - jihadjihad
Upon hearing on HN today that Nautilus, a beloved science magazine, is struggling financially, I thought I&#x27;d ask the community about places online or in print to find excellent journalism. Any field or topic is fine--it doesn&#x27;t have to be constrained to science or politics. I&#x27;m just hoping others can find journalistic gems, as rare as they may be today.
======
sgillen
I believe The Economist to be top notch. A subscription is a bit expensive
though.

------
taway_1212
Nowhere unfortunately. I accept that all journalism is sub-par and has a an
(often well-meaning) agenda.

------
akulbe
I saw this question, and was nervous about expressing my true thoughts about
it. I was afraid I'd be the outlier in thinking that most modern "journalism"
is pitiful, and just a spin machine. Thankfully, others seem to share my
feelings.

Interesting thing I read in a book called "The Information Diet" was that
_many_ things that happen and that the news also covers are much more boring
and mundane than the news portrayal of the event.

A conclusion I came to, after reading that book and some related stuff... news
media / journalists... it's one big spin machine. They get attention by
keeping you emotionally engaged, usually geared to the respective
liberal/conservative agenda, and then get your eyes on ads.

I know it sounds cynical, but that's my take. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
wayn3
the only way to get a somewhat unbiased opinion is to consume multiple
sources, cross-reference everything and ponder the results for hours.

Which is impossible (takes too much time). And kinda lame, because its the
professionals job to provide results.

Obviously needs some kind of machine learning algorithm that just takes in all
the news and spits out the average.

"Independent media" does not work.

Modern journalists dont make enough money, need to cater to external
constraints like pageviews, need to put out way too many stories and are
generally inept. Just looking at journalism on physics, you get major idiocies
like "the LHC will create a black hole and not only will it create a black
hole, the black hole will eat the world and everyone dies". Physics is
generally not a hot button topic that people outrage about. Yet they screw
even that up. Something really simple where you just have to listen to your
interviewee and not apply hyperbole.

Its ok for random folks to not understand what a black hole is. Its generally
not ok for a tech reporter to not know his subject matter at all.

The New Yorker writes some interesting stuff. But thats more like reading
novels than reading "news".

People claim that pre internet, media was less biased. But I doubt that thats
true. It was just way easier for them to be biased because nobody could even
potentially fact-check them.

------
ScalaNovice
I make sure that I never read on side. If I read something international on
NYTimes, I go to RT.com to read the opposing account. When I read something
national on WaPo or NYTimes, I go read the account on Brietbart. If it's CNN,
I go read the Fox account.

All these times I pray that these accounts are opposite. The rare times when
they match, it's a signal that someone very powerful wants something done.
E.g. Iraq war. NYT and WaPo and everybody had proofs that they had WMDs

------
auganov
I don't enjoy journalism too much and definitely didn't like Nautilus. But you
might enjoy edge.org.

Once a week they have someone successful in the respective field talk about
whatever they're passionate about in a philosophical manner. Usually, they
happen to be prominent researchers. It's not journalism, but I guess it
fulfills a similar need.

------
Tomsredwagon
there is no true journalism in America anymore. It's all done with a political
agenda. For the most part the news media is just the political arm of a party,
mostly democrat but in some cases the republicans. You have to read multiple
sources about the same subject to get a fair account.

------
mmeister
Checkout this site,
[http://www.lumn.io/documents/about_us](http://www.lumn.io/documents/about_us)

------
JSeymourATL
Bloomberg does a pretty fair job for general reporting. Unsurprisingly, their
Op-Ed section runs left of center.
>[https://www.bloomberg.com/](https://www.bloomberg.com/)

------
carlmungz
I sometimes find that reading the comments tells you more about the story than
the story itself. I turn to Twitter for my journalism. I don't have a 'go to'
source

------
atmosx
The Intercept, The Atlantic and NYTimes when it doesn't talk about US
politics.

------
paulcole
I stopped caring about quality a few years ago. Now I just read things that
align with my opinions and viewpoints.

Honestly, it's a lot more fun and makes me feel better.

------
AznHisoka
I meditate and like to think about the world by myself rather than read
journalism. I find you can often learn new insights just be exploring your
thoughts more.

------
spcelzrd
Washington Post and The Economist. Can't think of any other examples right
now.

